# Tribe: On Homecoming and Belonging



## observor 69 (4 Jul 2016)

Tribe: On Homecoming and Belonging
Sebastian Junger, the bestselling author of War and The Perfect Storm, takes a critical look at post-traumatic stress disorder and the many challenges today’s returning veterans face in modern society.
There are ancient tribal human behaviors-loyalty, inter-reliance, cooperation-that flare up in communities during times of turmoil and suffering. These are the very same behaviors that typify good soldiering and foster a sense of belonging among troops, whether they’re fighting on the front lines or engaged in non-combat activities away from the action. Drawing from history, psychology, and anthropology, bestselling author Sebastian Junger shows us just how at odds the structure of modern society is with our tribal instincts, arguing that the difficulties many veterans face upon returning home from war do not stem entirely from the trauma they’ve suffered, but also from the individualist societies they must reintegrate into.

https://www.amazon.ca/Tribe-Homecoming-Belonging-Sebastian-Junger/dp/144344958X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1467681896&sr=8-1&keywords=tribe+junger

This is one of those books that has many sides to it. Junger expands beyond PTSD to make comment of contemporary society and it's shortcomings.

On PBS Newshour speaking to many of the themes he explores in his book:
http://www.pbs.org/video/2365795705/

And also known for :
"Restrepo is a 2010 American documentary film about the Afghanistan war, directed by American journalist Sebastian Junger and British/American photojournalist Tim Hetherington."


----------

